# One man airforce



## Coors9 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all , I'm looking for a book about Don Gentile called "one man airforce" . Believe it was released in the 60's , any help would put a smile on my face bigger than the Boston Bruins winning the Stanley Cup this June . Thanx.......


----------



## Coors9 (Apr 13, 2011)

Released in 44. It's out of print I think and original is more than my darling wife will pay....


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 13, 2011)

One-man air force, by Captain Don S. Gentile, as told to Ira Wolfert., by Don Salvatore Gentile | The Online Books Page

Amazon.com: One-man air force,: Don S Gentile: Books


----------



## Coors9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the help. Gonna order one tonight, will let you know how it looks when I receive it. Thanx again for the help.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 14, 2011)

No prob! I found another site today that is working on scanning and uploading public-domain books (meaning their copyright has run out). I found "Sergeant York and His People" (Cowan, 1922) for free. books.google.com You might also check there for a .pdf version.

Heh. Went to check the site (no www, so no link, just copy/paste it) and found this: http://books.google.com/books?id=62...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAA


----------

